# Life Like "M" Armature Reading



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

What is the ohm reading for the Life Like "M" stock arm?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Minimum 5.8

__________________


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

no, the old sg+ ams were 5.8 up to about 6.3

the m-car arm are 6.3 to 6.7+

the arms are inter-changeable


----------

